# Expired Recovery Cylinder



## DuMass

I recently found that I have an older but unused 30 LB DOT 4BA350 recovery cylinder that I would like to use for R22. I noticed that the retest date on the cylinder says 2006. 
I'm aware of the DOT/EPA cylinder regulations, but I'm also wondering how likely it is that the reclaimer won't accept this tank for exchange when full. 

Anyone ever had to deal with this situation before? 
If it’s that big of an issue, I will just scrap it since I can't imagine how it would be cost effective for me to deal with having it retested.

TKX


----------



## nicktech

just turn it back in to the supply house, the reclamation facility that picks it will hydrostatically test it. dont dump it and buy another one. just swap it out for a new one


----------



## DuMass

Thanks nicktech. 
I never even thought of just exchanging the empty cylinder for another one, since I bought it outright years ago, but it seems like this should be no problem.


----------



## jvegas

ya what he said:thumbsup:


----------



## hvaclover

If i get stuck with your expired tank I'm gonna be mighty pissed:001_tongue::laughing:


----------



## nicktech

don't sweat it, clover would be pissed about something anyway!


----------



## hvaclover

Goddamit, I'm constipated and anit' had none for a month. My back is messed up to the point I need a helper and a bottle of Vicodin to finish an install; my daughter has been dating this guy for ten years with no talk of gittin hitched. I'm paying my laid off son's mortgage and his divorece expenses.

What's not to be pissed? That avatar is really me after a customer got on my bad side:furious::laughing:


----------



## nicktech

:laughing:


----------



## DuMass

:laughing:


hvaclover said:


> If i get stuck with your expired tank I'm gonna be mighty pissed:001_tongue::laughing:


 

:laughing: Just be on the lookout for it… it’ll be the gray one with the yellow top…. hee, hee, hee!! :laughing:


----------



## hvaclover

DuMass said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing: Just be on the lookout for it… it’ll be the gray one with the yellow top…. hee, hee, hee!! :laughing:


lol ..smart ass


----------



## pipefitter636

hvaclover said:


> Goddamit, I'm constipated and anit' had none for a month. My back is messed up to the point I need a helper and a bottle of Vicodin to finish an install; my daughter has been dating this guy for ten years with no talk of gittin hitched. I'm paying my laid off son's mortgage and his divorece expenses.
> 
> What's not to be pissed? That avatar is really me after a customer got on my bad side:furious::laughing:


 I'll come be your gopher , we are down to 4 days ever other week. With all that moola you are dishing out things must be going good for you. Wish I could say the same.


----------



## hvaclover

pipefitter636 said:


> I'll come be your gopher , we are down to 4 days ever other week. With all that moola you are dishing out things must be going good for you. Wish I could say the same.



Sorry.We are a non union shop.:laughing:


----------



## pipefitter636

hvaclover said:


> Sorry.We are a non union shop.:laughing:


Well then........... I will have to pass as being the gopher:laughing:


----------



## hvaclover

pipefitter636 said:


> Well then........... I will have to pass as being the gopher:laughing:


Dude it is so slow I am sitting around with my thumb up my ass. Not hot enough for anything to break down.

Crummy ass weather.


----------



## pipefitter636

hvaclover said:


> Dude it is so slow I am sitting around with my thumb up my ass. Not hot enough for anything to break down.
> 
> Crummy ass weather.


Tell me about it..... I moved my condensing to the side of my house last week(to get closer to the meter,going to do the interuptible service). Got all the piping done,all the low voltage. Elec Co. said that they can come out next week to hook it up. Haven't run my air in a week. And honestly really don't miss it


----------



## pipefitter636

hvaclover said:


> Dude it is so slow I am sitting around with my thumb up my ass. Not hot enough for anything to break down.
> 
> Crummy ass weather.


 Did you ever get your free t-shirt??


----------



## jvegas

pipefitter636 said:


> Tell me about it..... I moved my condensing to the side of my house last week(to get closer to the meter,going to do the interuptible service). Got all the piping done,all the low voltage. Elec Co. said that they can come out next week to hook it up. Haven't run my air in a week. And honestly really don't miss it


Did you do that just to keep in practice or what :laughing:


----------



## pipefitter636

jvegas said:


> Did you do that just to keep in practice or what :laughing:


 Had to re-du some landscaping and the condenser was in the way, so with the extra day's off gave me something to do


----------



## hvaclover

pipefitter636 said:


> Had to re-du some landscaping and the condenser was in the way, so with the extra day's off gave me something to do


Don't forget to those two magic wires that keep the AC running during an interruption.


----------



## pipefitter636

I ran a 4 wire and a 2 wire. You lost me on the other part???


----------



## hvaclover

G and w wire nutted on meter control wire:laughing:


----------

